# cp colors



## Thoma (Jan 24, 2011)

I am very new to soap making and need to know the best places and types of powered colors to use with making my soaps using cold process method. Do you use mica's or clays? Thanks


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Micas, oxides, and clays. Micas are used very sparingly as they can be abrasive if too much has been added. If you use oxides, remember that blues and purples need to have Titanium dioxide added so that they do not turn gray. Clays are easy enough, but can be over used and will effect the outcome of your soaps hardness.
Tam


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I love the POP micas. I also use Australian pink, red and blue clays.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, LaNell. I've never seen blue clay. Can I ask where you get this from?

By the way, I finally was able to get a blue using indigo. Thanks for giving me the tip on mixing with water first. At first, I thought it didn't work, but as each day goes by, it's getting bluer (vs green).


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Thoma.  Glad you found us.

I ordered from www.newdirectionaromatics.com. I don't think there's not much in the Suppliers sticky above for colors. I used to order from alternasense, but I guess they're out of business...can't find a website for them anymore. LOVED their selection. If anyone knows of someplace similar??

Cindy, where do you get indigo? How much water? And when do you add it to the soap?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use micas (from TKB Trading...look for the soap safe ones...they have a POP Mica sampler that is nice if you want to try small amounts of a number of different colors), a number of clays (VERY sparingly on the dark colored ones, or they'll bleed), and oxides.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Denise: I bought the indigo from soapmakingresource.com. I used 1/2 tsp indigo and a little water. Less than 1 oz. Probably less than 1/2 oz. It was just enough to wet and mix. I added it to 1/3 a 6 lb batch at trace.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

www.peacockdyes.com/ I love her liquid colors. I mostly use clays and micas from newdirectionsaromatics.com


----------

